# Dog Training [video]



## EllieMay (Mar 12, 2013)

My daughter enjoys training dogs.
This is one of her videos she made last year.
Just thought I'd share. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ_S5UNnLSQ&feature=share&list=UUTNNTLTTA0sw0zzCHD7MH7g


----------

